# Anybody really into Speco?



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> I'm looking at two bullet intensifier cameras. One is a 2.8-12mm HTINTB8, the other a 5-50mm HTINTB9. The first one was quoted to me at $379 and the second at $660. Now I'm new to this lens business, but does that make any sense?
> 
> Secondly, how are those prices?
> 
> ...


The intensifier cameras are not that great on focus and really suck at night when there is motion. If the scene is still the cameras are incredible but during motion you are recording a blur. We used them exclusively about a year and discovered day night megapixel cameras are much better for the price.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy cow Amazon beats my supplier by at least a $100.00 on the first camera. dont know about the second one. But ya that is about the right price for the I3 series cameras. Speco are ok cameras. I have used them in the past for small jobs.

The 5-50 will work over a longer distance then the 2.8-12, you will need to know the distance of the area/object you want to see and pick you lenses based on that and lighting conditions.

here is a quick lesson on focal lengths: 

http://www.wikihow.com/Select-Security-Camera-Lenses


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Double Tap


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

BEAMEUP said:


> Holy cow Amazon beats my supplier by at least a $100.00 on the first camera. dont know about the second one. But ya that is about the right price for the I3 series cameras. Speco are ok cameras. I have used them in the past for small jobs.
> 
> The 5-50 will work over a longer distance then the 2.8-12, you will need to know the distance of the area/object you want to see and pick you lenses based on that and lighting conditions.
> 
> ...


The 5-50 can be adjusted in close as well though, no?

LARMGUY, which cameras specifically are you having good luck with?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> The 5-50 can be adjusted in close as well though, no?
> 
> LARMGUY, which cameras specifically are you having good luck with?


 
http://www.stardot.com/

http://www.iqeye.com/

http://www.axis.com/


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Read this if you're considering buying through Amazon. I've bought some Speco products through local distributors, always good stuff.

http://www.specotech.com/unauthorized


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Read this if you're considering buying through Amazon. I've bought some Speco products through local distributors, always good stuff.
> 
> http://www.specotech.com/unauthorized


Good for them! Keeps those pallet buyers away!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

for the price, the speco intensifier cameras are pretty darn good. Tech support from Speco sucks, the quality is good but expect to wait several hours on hold.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

If you think Speco is good wait until you try a decent brand. I hold my nose every time I have to deal with Speco equipment.


----------



## jroelofs (Aug 30, 2009)

MisterCMK said:


> If you think Speco is good wait until you try a decent brand. I hold my nose every time I have to deal with Speco equipment.


We have been installing Speco exclusively for a couple years now. What other brands do you recommend? One problem I have been seeing is compatibility issues between DVR models and their mobile android/iphone software(s).


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Axis all the way baby :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Not all applications require full IP cameras. Plenty of places benefit just fine from a small analog system that can reside on the network.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Edrick said:


> Axis all the way baby :thumbsup:



Axis is very good, if you are pushing a customer off of an install only of a Costco system they saw of $600 and into buying better equipment from me, axis not so good for that.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> Axis is very good, if you are pushing a customer off of an install only of a Costco system they saw of $600 and into buying better equipment from me, axis not so good for that.


I do very limited installations these days, we're an entertainment company followed by an Audio / Video / IT Installation service. Which even then is usually restricted to entertainment venues. So at this point if we're doing any cabling / installation either the client is using us because they know we provide excellent quality and service products or we advise them with a list of other guys who do it every day and will install cheaper products. That's not to say that every client requires an Axis System or full blown IP just that if they're looking to spend $300-$600 on a multicam system that is crap then there's plenty of other guys out there looking for work.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Edrick said:


> I do very limited installations these days, we're an entertainment company followed by an Audio / Video / IT Installation service. Which even then is usually restricted to entertainment venues. So at this point if we're doing any cabling / installation either the client is using us because they know we provide excellent quality and service products or we advise them with a list of other guys who do it every day and will install cheaper products. That's not to say that every client requires an Axis System or full blown IP just that if they're looking to spend $300-$600 on a multicam system that is crap then there's plenty of other guys out there looking for work.


I can move a customer that has an expectation of the costco system system installed for $1,200-$1,500 into a Speco, digital watchdog, Honeywell performance, etc.. system for ~$2,500. I make better money, they get a much better product. It is very rare that I can move that customer into an Axis system ore even an ACTi for that matter. They are on a completely different scale.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> I can move a customer that has an expectation of the costco system system installed for $1,200-$1,500 into a Speco, digital watchdog, Honeywell performance, etc.. system for ~$2,500. I make better money, they get a much better product. It is very rare that I can move that customer into an Axis system ore even an ACTi for that matter. They are on a completely different scale.


Ah I misread what you said I thought you were saying you'd put them on the cosco / big box store system. 

Speco is definitely a option other than axis.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> I can move a customer that has an expectation of the costco system system installed for $1,200-$1,500 into a Speco, digital watchdog, Honeywell performance, etc.. system for ~$2,500. I make better money, they get a much better product. It is very rare that I can move that customer into an Axis system ore even an ACTi for that matter. They are on a completely different scale.


Agreed!


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the discussion guys. In my area it is about trying to get them to stop looking at costco.
I need to provide an affordable, decent system.


----------

